#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Nanoparticles for Catalysis

## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Download Nanoparticles for Catalysis book Hermenegildo García & Sergio Navalón, The present book is geared toward illustrating the dimension of applications of metal nanoparticles in catalysis. It covers aspects like metal nanoparticles preparation using natural biomolecules to the catalytic, photocatalytic and electrocatalytic activity of supported metal nanoparticles. Download the pdf from below to explore all topics and start learning.

----------

